# Comic con



## EIngerson (Jul 27, 2014)

I I heard in the news there were several issues at Comic Con in San Diego. I keyed in on one. It was stated that some people at Comic Con had issues with their photos being taken and it was presented in a lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment. 


I'm going to remove the fact that I am a photographer from the equation and speak as if I am a costume clad patron of this gala event.

I would know and understand that a convention center is a public place and the purpose of Comic Con is to display and publicize these fictional characters and the lifestyle that goes along with it. 

Now the photographer in me must come out. If you dress up in a vibrant display of your favorite comic book character and go to an event such as Comic Con. I am going to take your photograph (probably many times) and consider you being there as your expressed permission for me to do so. I can't believe that someone would would intentionally draw attention to themselves and then complain when that attention is received.



Thoughts?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2014)

There's no explaining people.  They're weird.


----------



## runnah (Jul 27, 2014)

Reminds me of those women who dress with above average cleavage and then get mad when you look.

But yeah, dress up like a giant elf wizard and people are going to take your photo, don't be a moron and get mad.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> ......... dress up like a giant elf wizard and people are going to take your photo,.....


So true.   

Some of the girls dress in quite "provocative"   outfits.  The characters they are portraying were designed, by men, to be sexy.  So they are out there in tutus that don't even cover their butts, fishnets, corsets, blue hair, and big swords; then they cry sexual harassment when someone takes their picture?    I really don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 27, 2014)

tirediron said:


> There's no explaining people.  They're weird.



Well, not the one's dressed as Jedi.. surely... 

rotflmao


----------



## mmaria (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I can't believe that someone would would intentionally draw attention to themselves and then complain when that attention is received.





runnah said:


> Reminds me of those women who dress with above average cleavage and then get mad when you look.





Scatterbrained said:


> Some of the girls dress in quite "provocative" outfits. The characters they are portraying were designed, by men, to be sexy. So they are out there in tutus that don't even cover their butts, fishnets, corsets, blue hair, and big swords; then they cry sexual harassment when someone takes their picture?


I have to completely agree with this


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

You have to respect everyone as a photographer.  Always ask permission before you shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I I heard in the news there were several issues at Comic Con in San Diego. I keyed in on one. It was stated that some people at Comic Con had issues with their photos being taken and it was presented in a lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment.
> 
> 
> I'm going to remove the fact that I am a photographer from the equation and speak as if I am a costume clad patron of this gala event.
> ...



What you said, to about the tenth power. "*If you dress up in a vibrant display of your favorite comic book character and go to an event such as Comic Con*. *I am going to take your photograph (probably many times) and consider you being there as your expressed permission for me to do so*"

DIZZ-ACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > There's no explaining people.  They're weird.
> ...



A family of Jedi Knights


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

I you going to shoot cosplayers, you will meet different people, even transgenders and cross-dressers!


----------



## IzzieK (Jul 28, 2014)

I can hardly wait what you will come up with without a lawsuit in your face...


tecboy said:


> I you going to shoot cosplayers, you will meet different people, even transgenders and cross-dressers!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I you going to shoot cosplayers, you will meet different people, even transgenders and cross-dressers!



That's what makes people cool. You never know who you're going to meet.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm going to remove the fact that I am a photographer from the equation and speak as if I am a costume clad patron of this gala event.  I would know and understand that a convention center is a public place and the purpose of Comic Con is to display and publicize these fictional characters and the lifestyle that goes along with it.  ..... Thoughts?



I think in this case you haven't completely taken out the photographer in you. IMHO most people are ignorant to the fact that it's okay to have their picture taken in public. Recently a host of a Siriusxm channel was fired for tweets that he made after being attacked my a woman that he photographed on the streets of NYC. The vast majority of the comments from the public were, "he had no right to photograph her". The public I think has no idea what their rights are. 
That said, I agree that when dressing like that people should expect such attention.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Most cosplayers are very happy with photographers taking pictures of them.  They spent a lot of money to buy their costumes, and few spent a lot of time sewing and making their costumes.  They are like celebrities or real superheroes.  There is nothing to worry about photographing these cosplayers.  As long as you respect them.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

This photographer is awesome!  I met him once, but he turned out to be a dick.

toshiyasu.morita.


----------



## IByte (Jul 28, 2014)

tirediron said:


> There's no explaining people.  They're weird.



Comiconians are not odd, it's the fuzzies Oo


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> This photographer is awesome!  I met him once, but he turned out to be a dick.
> 
> toshiyasu.morita.



Meh, I didn't see anything special in his work.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> You have to respect everyone as a photographer.  Always ask permission before you shoot.



I always asked first when shooting at a Comic Con and no one ever said no. You really don't have to I suppose but asking got me posses vs some candid snap shot.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > This photographer is awesome!  I met him once, but he turned out to be a dick.
> ...



Huh?  How about this one.  He has his own style of photography.

More examples from different photographers, or this one.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> A family of Jedi Knights
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=80512"/>



I would call them sad bastards


----------



## gsgary (Jul 28, 2014)

If these events take place in an arena it is not a public place


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> If these events take place in an arena it is not a public place



Maybe so, but if I pay my admission like everyone else and they allow me to bring my camera in&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > If these events take place in an arena it is not a public place
> ...



A lot of photographers shoot outside in the shade, because they get better lighting.  You don't need a pass unless you want to go intside and meet the panelists, celebrities, or see some showcases.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 28, 2014)

I was reading the list of complaints online and a lot of the harassment seemed to come from the things being said to these people like yelling out things of sexual explicit in nature and actually physically groping woman. San Diego Comic Con has become more about cosplay/dressing up and promoting movies than selling comic books. So I think it's fair to say there are those people who attend this event just for show (probably a great deal of people) vs actually being there for comic books. I guess it was just a matter of time before we started seeing things like this take place at comic conventions.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I always get VIP passes...but then again, I've been collecting comic books for 25+ years.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup!
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/sexual-harassment-at-comic-con-in-the-spotlight-93048198212.html

Check out Wizard World. I heard it is pretty good.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

You know, I think those complaining deserve a swift kick to the back side.

I mean really? Dressing up like a whore and going to a convention which is filled with horny guys, most of which have never touched a women, and you complain? 

"Gee I dressed up like a steak and walked into a lion's den and for some strange reason they bit me!"

Morons.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



You may want to check out Big Wow.  It is much smaller than Comic Con, but many hard core comic collectors.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...




Wow.. that's.. um.. well disturbing really.  Lol


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> You know, I think those complaining deserve a swift kick to the back side.
> 
> I mean really? Dressing up like a whore and going to a convention which is filled with horny guys, most of which have never touched a women, and you complain?
> 
> ...


This is what I thought of...




lol


----------



## cgw (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I I heard in the news there were several issues at Comic Con in San Diego. I keyed in on one. It was stated that some people at Comic Con had issues with their photos being taken and it was presented in a lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment.
> 
> 
> I'm going to remove the fact that I am a photographer from the equation and speak as if I am a costume clad patron of this gala event.
> ...



One thought that seemingly didn't occur to you was asking if you could shoot them.

If you're friendly and ask for a shot, you usually get it. If you actually know who they're dressed as and talk a bit, all the better. If you're an anonymous and aggressive gawker with a camera? Good luck.

BTW, work on those entitlement issues, OK?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > This photographer is awesome!  I met him once, but he turned out to be a dick.
> ...



Me too what a load of rubbish


----------



## gsgary (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...




Nothing special, you only think it's great because of the subject


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



It is the creative approach and a comic book feel.  Can you explain why it is rubbish?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

cgw said:


> If you're an anonymous and aggressive gawker with a camera?



Why does everyone say that like it's a bad thing?  Lol


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2014)

I think black and white photos are rubbish....but I'm going to guess that my opinion somehow does not invalidate that style of photography.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > A family of Jedi Knights
> ...



Why, because your mommy didn't let you watch Star Wars when you were a little boy.  It is understandable.  Go rent Netflix, and you will feel much better.:hug::


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

I just wonder what happened in people's childhood to make them want to dress up like cartoon characters.


----------



## cgw (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> I just wonder what happened in people's childhood to make them want to dress up like cartoon characters.



And then there are those paunchy middle-age guys who pretend it's 1862 and they're at Antietam. Who's more absurd?


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

cgw said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder what happened in people's childhood to make them want to dress up like cartoon characters.
> ...



Both.

Really, leave the costumes to theater people and children. Don't even get me started on Bronies.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> I just wonder what happened in people's childhood to make them want to dress up like cartoon characters.



Most cosplayers grew up reading comics or watching anime and superheroes cartoons, and they still reading or watching.  It's their culture.  There are some very old people dress up like cartoon characters.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder what happened in people's childhood to make them want to dress up like cartoon characters.
> ...



So did I, but i have dignity and don't crave attention so I don't cosplay.


----------



## DevC (Jul 28, 2014)

not my cup of tea. 

Not a fan of any cons...lots of socially awkward people...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

cgw said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder what happened in people's childhood to make them want to dress up like cartoon characters.
> ...



Wow... close call really.  Can I mull that one over for a while?  Lol


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Tirediron said, they're weird.  It's true they are weird.  Many of them can't fit in to normal society.  They had rough childhood.  You talk to them about their past, they get very emotional.  Many cosplayers travel around the United States and goes to every convention they can get available and hanging out as much as they can. They feel acceptance, and something to belong.  They are trying to escape reality, and that is how they are.  Just like people who are think they are vampires.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



The vampire folks are a real hoot though - just entirely too much fun.  Thanks to one of those doing a favor for a friend deals I wound up at a party full of folks who honestly believed they were vampires.  Still hard to believe you could fit that much angst in one room.. rotflmao.  

Needless to say I didn't exactly fit in..


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> i have dignity and don't crave attention



LOL Did you really just type that?!


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > i have dignity and don't crave attention
> ...



i was hoping you wouldn't see that.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

The woman dresses as Harley Quinn, her parents always called her ugly when she was a child.  She cried when she talked about it.  The woman on the right next to Harley, she was teased a lot because she was fat.  That was going on during her elementary to high school.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

What is your point? Hide away your hurt under a costume instead of dealing with it?

This is why I don't trust clowns.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



They do drink human blood.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> What is your point? Hide away your hurt under a costume instead of dealing with it?
> 
> This is why I don't trust clowns.



You are being judgmental.  I'm done talking.


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> This is why I don't trust clowns.



This needed re-quoting so bad.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > What is your point? Hide away your hurt under a costume instead of dealing with it?
> ...



Damn right I am. My point is that if you hide your feeling behind a wall of anything (booze, drugs, sex, cosplay) it will only get worse. Confront your issues head on.


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Damn right I am. My point is that if you hide your feeling behind a wall of anything (booze, drugs, sex, cosplay) it will only get worse. Confront your issues head on.



Says the perfect man.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Damn right I am. My point is that if you hide your feeling behind a wall of anything (booze, drugs, sex, cosplay) it will only get worse. Confront your issues head on.
> ...


Hey, don't involve ME in this!


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Damn right I am. My point is that if you hide your feeling behind a wall of anything (booze, drugs, sex, cosplay) it will only get worse. Confront your issues head on.
> ...



Thanks, that makes me feel better.


----------



## Greiver (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Except not all of them have that issue. If you're gonna generalize, your comment is invalid.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

Greiver said:


> Except not all of them have that issue. If you're gonna generalize, your comment is invalid.



Why can't I generalize? It's a general issue.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> It is the creative approach and a comic book feel.  Can you explain why it is rubbish?



what's the creative approach?  putting every single person who's willing to pose for him in front of the same straight on wall, with teh same exact lighting?  He's just copying his style from a photo booth.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Well I did have one girl ask me what I would do if she bit me on the neck.  She was more than a little surprised at my response, and her boyfriend somehow managed to get even whiter than he was to start with.

Yes, we discovered that evening that somehow rednecks and vampires really don't mix well.. lol


----------



## cgw (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Like just shy of 10,000 posts here, bro? Maybe you're just having fun, as I suspect the Comic-con crew is, too.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 28, 2014)

oh... this was interesting to read....

with the exception of some harsh words he used here (nervous today?) I'm completely with runnah here


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > It is the creative approach and a comic book feel.  Can you explain why it is rubbish?
> ...



He made the lighting looks unnatural.  He made the photos look unnatural.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 28, 2014)

Well as it sounds like I am the only photographer on here who actually attended Comic Con this year (and the past few years as well) how about I chime in.....

1. I have never run accross anyone who did not agree to have there picture taken.  Those costumes require lots of work and people enjoy the fact that they are appreciated. 
2. I have never seen anyone get angry for anyone snapping pictures randomly, happens all over. Cameras are everywhere. 
3. Yes you can laugh at the cosplayers, so long as you don't get angry when we laugh at you for dressing up in your favorite sports jersey every weekend. 

Runnah....seriously you have too much dignity?  Or are you just too scared to let the world know what your passions are


----------



## mmaria (Jul 28, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> Runnah....seriously you have too much dignity?  Or are you just too scared to let the world know what your passions are


 this should be interesting to hear...


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> Runnah....seriously you have too much dignity?  Or are you just too scared to let the world know what your passions are



I have no problem sharing my passions, I just don't care to advertise them to the world by wearing silly outfits or by wearing overly branded clothing. If you want to know what I am into you can just ask.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Runnah....seriously you have too much dignity? Or are you just too scared to let the world know what your passions are
> ...




Who are you, what are you into?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think forum rules allow runnah to answer that question


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > spacefuzz said:
> ...



I like Formula One, fishing, Photography, Mountain Biking, kayaking, heavy metal, snowboarding and a few other things.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> I don't think forum rules allow runnah to answer that question



edit: Nevermind, too gross.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...




I dont see that.  It's well lit, but it looks like pretty standard lighting to me.  I think it's incredibly UNcreative that he lights everyone the same way.  The characters/costumes he's working with are awesome, but the poses are weak and he's not doing anything special with the lighting case-by-case (he's doing a key with fill, both 45° to the camera on either side, fill looks to be 2:1 ratio or so).


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I saw him using a white translucent umbrella with two speedlights together.  It was pretty high and aiming at the subject.  I'm not sure how many degree angle.  I assume he made the light very bright and used very high shutter speed to shut out the ambient light.  The shadows are a bit too dark, and the wall and floor are also bit too dark.  What about the other photographers?


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes I hate the time difference.


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> I like Formula One, fishing, Photography, Mountain Biking, kayaking, heavy metal, snowboarding and a few other things.



Hehe


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

cgw said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I I heard in the news there were several issues at Comic Con in San Diego. I keyed in on one. It was stated that some people at Comic Con had issues with their photos being taken and it was presented in a lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment.
> ...



lol, I'll leave the entitlement issues comment alone. It might just seem like "asking" didn't occur to me. In those venues I wouldn't really have to would I? You are missing the point completely. I said that the photos being taken were lumped in to the sexual harassment claims stemming from Comic Con. I consider that a bunch of crap and voiced it. You took it completely out of context.


Work on your reading comprehension.mmmmmm Kaaaayyyy?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



Look, if everyone went around reading what everyone else's posts pretty soon you'd have reasonable responses and God forbid an almost total end of hyperbole and feigned outrage.

Good Lord man.. hasn't reality TV taught you anything?  Conflict = Ratings.

Sheesh.

Lol


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



What is one reality tv show coming up that people dress up as fantasy warriors and live like a fantasy lives?


----------



## IByte (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> What is one reality tv show coming up that people dress up as fantasy warriors and live like a fantasy lives?



Heros of Cosplay


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

IByte said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > What is one reality tv show coming up that people dress up as fantasy warriors and live like a fantasy lives?
> ...



Oh wait, there is another one coming up from the network television, not from SyFi channel.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

IByte said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > What is one reality tv show coming up that people dress up as fantasy warriors and live like a fantasy lives?
> ...


Ok see now if you could have those people dress up and go out and repo cars, now that would pretty much be the ultimate reality show right there.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

"The Quest"


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

Can we all agree that bronies should be shunned?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Can we all agree that bronies should be shunned?


I guess it would help a lot if I knew what a bronie is or why they should be shunned.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I guess it would help a lot if I knew what a bronie is or why they should be shunned.



Google it, but first order a new monitor because you are going to want to smash yours.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it would help a lot if I knew what a bronie is or why they should be shunned.
> ...


Then I'll pass, got along fine up to this point having never heard the term and if its anything that gross just don't really need to know


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Can we all agree that bronies should be shunned?



Bronies Rule!!!


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all agree that bronies should be shunned?
> ...




You would like pony play...


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


I'm not commenting on that...

Seriously, out of all the geeky **** out there, Bronies have a serious set of balls.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok so after some deep thinking and a couple adult beverages I have figured out why cosplay bothers me. It's like the sports fans who paint their faces and bodies with team colors. It embarrassing to acknowledge that you like the same team as that guy.

i like comic books and some stuff like that buts its embarrassing to be associated with the 40 year old who dressed up like a bear from Star Wars.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



i think being a bronie negates having balls.


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Hey, I give props to any HS kid that wants to rap about My Little Pony! (yeah, I just said that I would give "props"! lol Because I'm cool like that.)


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

mishele said:


> Hey, I give props to any HS kid that wants to rap about My Little Pony! (yeah, I just said that I would give "props"! lol Because I'm cool like that.)




Damn yo'


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Here Robbins, watch this and tell us about it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Ok, lesson one on the internet, when someone provides a video about questionable subject matter and says watch this, you don't.  Some things can't be unseen.  Lol


----------



## CAP (Jul 28, 2014)

They complain about photographers snapping pictures yet they say nothing about the 50+ media outlets covering the event recording video and sound of them yet they complain about some photographers snapping photos of them.

You cant have double standard.  


So one of my favorite lines is to say TOO BAD!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Ok so after some deep thinking and a couple adult beverages I have figured out why cosplay bothers me. It's like the sports fans who paint their faces and bodies with team colors. It embarrassing to acknowledge that you like the same team as that guy.  i like comic books and some stuff like that buts its embarrassing to be associated with the 40 year old who dressed up like a bear from Star Wars.





That is IT!!!!!  We're not friends anymore.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> That is IT!!!!!  We're not friends anymore.



Do you paint your face or dress up like the brass robot?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

CAP said:


> So one of my favorite lines is to say TOO BAD!



You'd probably best copyright that before Amazon gets to it first.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > That is IT!!!!!  We're not friends anymore.
> ...



Seriously, who doesn't?


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey Cap, go watch Brony and tell us about it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 28, 2014)

First I had to look up what happened at Comic Con, then I had to look up Bronies... make it stop! lol I'll pass on watching the documentary but I saw 'Q' had something to do with it (I used to watch Next Generation.)

Anyway to go way back to the OP, what happened apparently were not complaints about just being photographed. Of course if cameras were allowed according to the policy of the event and/or the venue then there would be an expectation that your picture might be taken, especially I imagine if you're dressed in a costume. 

But according to this article on Time magazine's website there were complaints about women being grabbed/groped and attempts being made to take photos under their clothing. That is obviously crossing a line and if it happened, absolutely not acceptable - to me that seems to go beyond what I'd consider to be harassment if it got physical. There's a group that started a petition asking Comic Con to address the concerns.

San Diego Comic-Con 2014: Geeks of CONsent Protest Sexual Harassment - TIME


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...


Sometimes I like to pretend I'm R2-D2 smuggling Lukes lightsaber into Jabba the Hutts palace.


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Sometimes I like to pretend I'm R2-D2 smuggling Lukes lightsaber into Jabba the Hutts palace.



If you know what I mean?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I like to pretend I'm R2-D2 smuggling Lukes lightsaber into Jabba the Hutts palace.
> ...


I'm pretty sure you do.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I like to pretend I'm R2-D2 smuggling Lukes lightsaber into Jabba the Hutts palace.
> ...


Huh... never called it a 'light sabre' before...


----------



## runnah (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know enough about it to make a witty comment.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder how long this thread is going?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 28, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...


Oh he meant like a starwars deal.  I thought he was just speaking in general.

Lol


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 28, 2014)

I want to know what robins' response was to the vampire that asked about biting his neck.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> Do you paint your face or dress up like the brass robot?


  Once, but it was experimental. I was going through a "phase". 

There was lots of booze and flashing of inappropriate body parts.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I want to know what robins' response was to the vampire that asked about biting his neck.



Me too.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Did you know c3po and r2d2 appear in first Indiana Jones movie?


----------



## tecboy (Jul 28, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know what robins' response was to the vampire that asked about biting his neck.
> ...



There is no robin in Batman vs. Dracula.


----------



## notgreybeard (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoops.... Sorry guys.... Wrong door...... Looking for photography forum.... Silly me........................


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

notgreybeard said:


> Whoops.... Sorry guys.... Wrong door...... Looking for photography forum.... Silly me........................




AND STAY OUT!!!!!!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> AND STAY OUT!!!!!!


 why are you scaring off the new guy? he just doesn't know that this is not a photography forum


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > AND STAY OUT!!!!!!
> ...



True, true, right, right.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> True, true, right, right.


oh.... you're so easy to talk to


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > True, true, right, right.
> ...



Lol, I know right?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Lol, I know right?


 yeah, yeah, right, right.

see, learning fast


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I know right?
> ...



lol, or as they say where I'm at&#8230;..ROR!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> lol, or as they say where I'm at&#8230;..ROR!


 I rike when you ror


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > lol, or as they say where I'm at&#8230;..ROR!
> ...



Rearry?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

I forgot what was the thread about... again... 





sorry for interrupting people


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I forgot what was the thread about... again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's all good. We provided more content than anyone else anyway.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I want to know what robins' response was to the vampire that asked about biting his neck.



Lol.. well, it was not exactly the nicest thing I've ever said - but ok, here goes.

The girl was telling me all about vampires and the boyfriend was trying to act cool and mysterious.  The conversation keeps getting weirder, so finally she says "You humans are weak.  You can't resist us.  What would you do if I were to just bite you on the neck."

To which I replied, "The same thing I did last time that happened, I'd get you pregnant and then never call you again."

So ya, probably not my finest hour there.  Lol


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know what robins' response was to the vampire that asked about biting his neck.
> ...



I could not think of a finer response. Well played my good man.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 29, 2014)

IByte said:


> Heros of Cosplay



Wow you have some **** on your tv over there, my partner keeps watching slags of Atlanta oh sorry housewives of Atlanta what a load of ********


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Heros of Cosplay
> ...




You were correct on the first title. lol and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## CAP (Jul 29, 2014)

Since when did this topic become about vampires ?

:twisted::arrow::salute::cyclops::violin::greendev::chatty:layball::cheer:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

CAP said:


> Since when did this topic become about vampires ?
> 
> :twisted::arrow::salute::cyclops::violin::greendev::chatty:layball::cheer:


We had a topic? Huh.   Guess I'll have to scroll up and go looking for it.  Lol


----------



## limr (Jul 29, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Anyway to go way back to the OP, what happened apparently *were not complaints about just being photographed*. Of course if cameras were allowed according to the policy of the event and/or the venue then there would be an expectation that your picture might be taken, especially I imagine if you're dressed in a costume.
> 
> But according to this article on Time magazine's website there were complaints about *women being grabbed/groped and attempts being made to take photos under their clothing.* That is obviously crossing a line and if it happened, absolutely not acceptable - to me that seems to go beyond what I'd consider to be harassment if it got physical. There's a group that started a petition asking Comic Con to address the concerns.
> 
> San Diego Comic-Con 2014: Geeks of CONsent Protest Sexual Harassment - TIME



Yes, somehow did you all miss this? It wasn't just about being photographed. It was about the photographER being a creep.



gsgary said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Heros of Cosplay
> ...



Um...EastEnders anyone? Get off your British pedestal because you've got plenty of mindless crap on your televisions over there, too.



runnah said:


> You know, I think those complaining deserve a swift kick to the back side.
> 
> I mean really? Dressing up like a whore and going to a convention which is filled with horny guys, most of which have never touched a women, and you complain?
> 
> ...



Dude, that's dangerously close to, "Well she was asking for it." If the "attention" stops at some comments and gawking, fair enough. People are going to look and people are going to say stupid things. But I do hope we agree that these women DO have the right to complain if someone takes it farther than that.


Beyond that, I'm just saddened by how everyone seems to pile on the crap when talking about anyone who's not "normal." Sure, people do weird things and not all of those things are accepted by "polite" society. Doesn't mean they don't deserve some respect. No, I don't cosplay - never have and don't feel any need to do so in the future. But jeez, live and let live, y'know?


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 29, 2014)

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway to go way back to the OP, what happened apparently *were not complaints about just being photographed*. Of course if cameras were allowed according to the policy of the event and/or the venue then there would be an expectation that your picture might be taken, especially I imagine if you're dressed in a costume.
> ...




Ummm, way overboard.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

limr said:


> Beyond that, I'm just saddened by how everyone seems to pile on the crap when talking about anyone who's not "normal." Sure, people do weird things and not all of those things are accepted by "polite" society. Doesn't mean they don't deserve some respect. No, I don't cosplay - never have and don't feel any need to do so in the future. But jeez, live and let live, y'know?



Well recently I was contacted about possibly becoming the poster child for normal.  I submitted my application - I guess they must have done a background check because I never heard back from them.  Lol.

I figure whatever floats somebodies boat, as long as they aren't harming anybody else, why not.  But while I grant them the right to dress or behave as oddly as they wish, I reserve the right to giggle as a result.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2014)

remember when occupy wall street had to setup "rape free" zones?


----------



## tecboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I guess I'm back talking to Runnah.

So, Runnah, they are not clowns, so be very careful what you are saying, because you may not live another day.





This guy is older than you.  You have to respect the elder!




These cosplayers are the same woman, and she is a pro-photographer!




One of these days, this can be your daughter.  What are you going to do about it if she wants to be a "Hit Girl?"  Does she look like a whore to you?  If she ever get grope or being sexual harass by several male photographers, you damn well better do something about it and defend her!!!!!




This woman, I met her in art school.  She has a Master of Art in Illustration, and she had a rich childhood life.  She is very open minded and very social.  She enjoys being a cosplayer a lot!




You better get use to it, because cosplay is growing rapidly!!!




I have to admit I have seen several Bronies episodes in the past.  It is My Little Pony in adult version, and it's very stupid.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Ok so after some deep thinking and a couple adult beverages I have figured out why cosplay bothers me. It's like the sports fans who paint their faces and bodies with team colors. It embarrassing to acknowledge that you like the same team as that guy.
> 
> i like comic books and some stuff like that buts its embarrassing to be associated with the 40 year old who dressed up like a bear from Star Wars.



Ok so the problem isnt them, its you. You're afraid of being judged based on someone elses actions.  It's a legitimate concern, I used to feel that way when I was younger and didnt know any better. At some point you'll have an epiphany and realize it doesnt matter what someone else does and you shouldnt let your insecurity turn into anger..... because that is the path to the dark side.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 29, 2014)

A lot of misconception about women cosplay. Not all women wear skimpy clothes. These women you see in these photos are dressed quite lovely. Bring your dslr and go to you nearest Con, and you will have a lot of fun. It is a safe environment. No drug, sex, alcohol, dangerous real weapons, and no gang bangers.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## tecboy (Jul 29, 2014)

I want to hear more Robbins vampire story.


----------



## IByte (Jul 29, 2014)

mishele said:


> Hey, I give props to any HS kid that wants to rap about My Little Pony! (yeah, I just said that I would give "props"! lol Because I'm cool like that.)



Epic Rap Battles.....buff said lil miss.


----------



## IByte (Jul 29, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Sometimes I like to pretend I'm R2-D2 smuggling Lukes lightsaber into Jabba the Hutts palace.



True geek using Star Wars innuendos lol!


----------



## IByte (Jul 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Wow you have some **** on your tv over there, my partner keeps watching slags of Atlanta oh sorry housewives of Atlanta what a load of ********



Lol I know that British no-no word, thank you!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I want to hear more Robbins vampire story.



Lol, ok, the whole sordid tale.  This was quite a few years ago, I was in my late 20's and at the time I was working part time in a bar as a bouncer.  Not really as glamorous as it might sound.. lol.    Anyway one of the bartenders and I were really good friends, he was a really great guy to hang with and we generally had a lot of fun.

He started dating this girl and it got pretty serious, she was a really wonderful gal and also a lot of fun to hang around with so we all got to be really good friends.  She got invited to a party by a girl that she knew from her home town, when they were both in middle school they were best friends.  She was really excited, they hadn't seen each other since they were like 13-14 years old.

Well at the time my buddy really didn't have a very reliable vehicle, and his girlfriends home town was a couple hundred miles away, he wasn't real comfortable with the idea of driving it himself so he asked me if maybe I could run them out there, go to the party with them and basically just hang out for the weekend.  

So I agreed, and we went.  We show up at the party - and apparently this girl had changed.. well lets say quite a bit from middle school.. lol.  She was into all this vampire stuff, they had a whole group of people who basically thought they were vampires.  At first I thought it was a little weird, I  mean I just figured they were pretending to be vampires.  Nope, they really went whole hog and decided they were vampires.

So here I am at this party with a rather eclectic group, the vampires, a collection of starving arteests - pretty much every misfit in about a 200 mile radius (myself included).. lol.

Well I'm there with my buddy and his girl and it's important to her so I figured I'd just go along, granted I stood out like a sore thumb but I figured why not, just relax and go with it.   So I didn't tell the vampires I thought they were idiots or make a big deal out of anything, I just let them talk and yammer on about what it was like to be a vampire, etc.. etc..

Well this girl who was seriously into the vampire thing and her pasty faced boyfriend cornered me and she wanted to know who I was and how I got invited, etc.  So we started talking and she goes into the whole vampire spiel, one thing leads to another and she pops off with the whole "what would you do if I bit your neck" question, I gave her my response and her boyfriend somehow managed to turn even whiter.. which I wouldn't have thought was possible if I didn't see it.

So she gets loud and does this whole big scene in the living room, she calls me a neanderthal, tells me that she had considered making me one of her "vassals" but that I obviously was far to much of an idiot to appreciate the "dark gift", yada yada.  I just let her yammer for a bit, then she grabs her boyfriends hand and starts to storm off.

Well I probably should have left it at that but I was in a bit of a feisty mood anyway and at the time I had no filter between my brain and my mouth, so I wait till she's about halfway across the room and I shout out, "Ok, so help out the neanderthal here.. would that be a no on the sex thing then?"

Well I can't really adequately describe the sound she made, I think she was trying to actually say something but it just wasn't coming out and it was sort of this string of flabbergasted noise - she throws up her hands and finishes storming out with her boyfriend in tow.

Evening progresses, most everyone giving me an even wider berth than what I had to begin with, which was pretty wide.. lol.  My buddies girl friend comes over and apologies profusely for getting me into this, I told her not to worry about it, I was actually enjoying myself.  I found the whole thing tremendously amusing.

So after an hour or so my buddies girlfriend is trying to say her goodbyes and her childhood friend is stretching it out and begging her to stay, I head into the kitchen to toss my empty bottle and that's when things went from bizarre to downright surreal.  I drop the bottle in the trash, turn around and here's the girl who was calling me a neanderthal earlier standing right behind me, no boyfriend this time.

She hands me what I'm guessing was her phone number, tells me to call her and then bails.. rotflmao.  Well my buddy and his girl and I left, headed back to the hotel we were staying the night and drove home in the morning.  We all got a pretty good laugh out of it, her friend actually called her again like 3 months later and invited her to another party but only on the condition that she leave the caveman at home.  She declined.. lol.

So yes, I passed on what will likely be my one and only chance to join the legions of the angsty undead.  But hey, free beer and pizza, so it was a win.. rotflmao


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 29, 2014)

dang...much better than any of MY stories...
most of mine were just naked pool/jacuzzi parties.  the water slide made things pretty entertaining though.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 29, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> dang...much better than any of MY stories...
> most of mine were just naked pool/jacuzzi parties.  the water slide made things pretty entertaining though.



Sounds like something starring Shannon Tweed, that went straight to video.. lol


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2014)

IByte said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I like to pretend I'm R2-D2 smuggling Lukes lightsaber into Jabba the Hutts palace.
> ...



I just watched episode 6 in BR last night.  I watched the entire Saga over this weekend.  I didn't dress up once.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## weepete (Jul 30, 2014)

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway to go way back to the OP, what happened apparently *were not complaints about just being photographed*. Of course if cameras were allowed according to the policy of the event and/or the venue then there would be an expectation that your picture might be taken, especially I imagine if you're dressed in a costume.
> ...



That's pretty much summed up my feelings on this too.

It doesn't matter if these women decide to walk about naked covered in green jelly. Their appearance doesn't give anyone a justification for that kind of behavior.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 30, 2014)

weepete said:


> It doesn't matter if these women decide to walk about naked covered in green jelly.



Ok, so where do I go to get tickets for that convention?

Lol


----------



## tecboy (Jul 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if these women decide to walk about naked covered in green jelly.
> ...



Don't forget your DSLR! LOL!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 30, 2014)

weepete said:


> That's pretty much summed up my feelings on this too.  It doesn't matter if these women decide to walk about naked covered in green jelly. Their appearance doesn't give anyone a justification for that kind of behavior.




For what kind of behavior? Taking photos?


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty much summed up my feelings on this too.  It doesn't matter if these women decide to walk about naked covered in green jelly. Their appearance doesn't give anyone a justification for that kind of behavior.
> ...



Taking photos of underneath skirts, groping women, stalking them around the conference, harassing them, trying to fondle them. And apparently one woman was beaten up.

It goes beyond just a couple of cat calls, whistles, and staring at cleavage. Those things are annoying and if they happen constantly, they can be quite distressing. But if some douche nozzle tries to cop a feel and claim he was just trying to get a photograph, is that also acceptable? Just boys being boys? And the girls should expect that because they are wearing short skirts? Eff that. Some dude tries that on me, he'd be bleeding on the floor.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2014)

One of many articles about it:
?Creeping at a con?: Sexual harassment at Comic-Con not so comic - The Washington Post

The women wearing skimpy costumes get a lot of attention in the media and one might think that any woman going to Comic Con is dressing that way, but many women, as tecboy showed, are quite covered up and they too are being harassed.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 30, 2014)

Remeber at New York Central Park?

What?s to blame for the Central Park maulings? - Salon.com


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay. I get what all of you are saying and let me first say, I agree. But I posted this thread specifically addressing "taking photos" being lumped into sexual harassment. Setting all the other acts and behavior aside. 


My point was, it doesn't matter what you wear, guy or girl. If you go to Comic Con you are going to have your photo taken. The purpose for the photo, or the type of person taking the photo is irrelevant. Saying that having your photo taken at a public event such as Comic Con is sexual harassment is ridiculous. Wanted or not. 

It's not what they're wearing that invites these photos to be taken, it's the venue they put themselves in.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 30, 2014)

limr said:


> Some dude tries that on me, he'd be bleeding on the floor.



In related news today, the entire Jedi order was found lying in a large pool of their own blood, as well as several unidentified individuals dressed in what appeared to be bear suits.  Witnesses to the horrific event could not identify the mystery woman who was apparently responsible for all of the carnage.

One witness, a 40 year old man who spoke only on the condition of anonymity, stated that he witnessed one of the Jedi making obscene gestures with his lightsaber, and then as he put it all hell broke loose.  Most of the victims have yet to be identified, since all of their name tags read either Obi Wan or Qui-Gon.

When pressed for further details the witness declined to answer any further questions, stating that if he wasn't home in less than an hour his mom would lock the basement door and he'd be stuck sleeping in his tree house again.

More on this story as it develops


----------



## tecboy (Jul 30, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Okay. I get what all of you are saying and let me first say, I agree. But I posted this thread specifically addressing "taking photos" being lumped into sexual harassment. Setting all the other acts and behavior aside.
> 
> 
> My point was, it doesn't matter what you wear, guy or girl. If you go to Comic Con you are going to have your photo taken. The purpose for the photo, or the type of person taking the photo is irrelevant. Saying that having your photo taken at a public event such as Comic Con is sexual harassment is ridiculous. Wanted or not.
> ...



Pretty much all cosplayers like to be photographed by photographers, iphone, cell phone, p&s, or whatever.  Very rares, but a least one cosplayer refused to be photographed.  Go to comic con or your nearest con and find out yourself.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> Okay. I get what all of you are saying and let me first say, I agree. But I posted this thread specifically addressing "taking photos" being lumped into sexual harassment. Setting all the other acts and behavior aside.
> 
> 
> My point was, it doesn't matter what you wear, guy or girl. If you go to Comic Con you are going to have your photo taken. The purpose for the photo, or the type of person taking the photo is irrelevant. Saying that having your photo taken at a public event such as Comic Con is sexual harassment is ridiculous. Wanted or not.
> ...



Oh, I totally agree on the simple picture-taking. It's a public venue and they're dressed unusually, so people are going to take pictures. I don't see any issue with that at all. And of course the pretty women wearing teeny outfits are going to be photographed more often. Probably the more handsome men get a lot more attention as well. It's the way of the world.

The petition and complaints, however, were about the behaviors that went well beyond, "Hey, that chick's in a costume, let's take a picture!" and it's apparently a problem for all the women at the conference. I'm not sure if they were lumping _all_ picture-taking along with the other harassing behaviors, just the photos that are obviously lewd, like someone trying to shove the lens at cleavage or up someone's skirt. If they aren't clear in the article or the petition, then I think that's a case of imprecise language. If they're complaining about the kinds of pictures that tecboy was posting in this thread, then no, it shouldn't be lumped in with sexual harassment. But someone just following women around to get nothing but ass shots _should_ be included in the complaint.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 30, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Pretty much all cosplayers like to be photographed by photographers, iphone, cell phone, p&s, or whatever.  Very rares, but a least one cosplayer refused to be photographed.  Go to comic con or you nearest con and find out yourself.




That sounds like an assumption that I haven't. Don't take this the wrong way, but I don't care who "wants" or "likes"  their photos taken. The point is, their photo will be taken and it's not sexual harassment. Voluntary or involuntary.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Some dude tries that on me, he'd be bleeding on the floor.
> ...



:mrgreen:


----------



## IByte (Jul 30, 2014)

limr said:


> Taking photos of underneath skirts, groping women, stalking them around the conference, harassing them, trying to fondle them. And apparently one woman was beaten up.
> 
> It goes beyond just a couple of cat calls, whistles, and staring at cleavage. Those things are annoying and if they happen constantly, they can be quite distressing. But if some douche nozzle tries to cop a feel and claim he was just trying to get a photograph, is that also acceptable? Just boys being boys? And the girls should expect that because they are wearing short skirts? Eff that. Some dude tries that on me, he'd be bleeding on the floor.



That's a meme for POW, OOOF, BAM!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 30, 2014)

IByte said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Taking photos of underneath skirts, groping women, stalking them around the conference, harassing them, trying to fondle them. And apparently one woman was beaten up.
> ...



Sounds like a job for Batman.  The Adam West batman, that is - none of those other sissies - the gold star original.  I'm sure he'll have some Bat-JackAss repellent somewhere in his utility belt.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 30, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much all cosplayers like to be photographed by photographers, iphone, cell phone, p&s, or whatever.  Very rares, but a least one cosplayer refused to be photographed.  Go to comic con or you nearest con and find out yourself.
> ...



Yea...but, but, but,.....I'm not assuming anything about you.  The fact is sexual harassment did happen at comic con.  These women have the right to speak up.  Cosplay convention should be a safe place to have fun for both photographers and cosplayers.


----------



## limr (Jul 30, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Uh...do I seem like the kind of woman who needs a man to come to my rescue?? I can handle the jackasses myself, thankyouverymuch layball:


----------



## IByte (Jul 30, 2014)

limr said:


> Uh...do I seem like the kind of woman who needs a man to come to my rescue?? I can handle the jackasses myself, thankyouverymuch layball:



Oo...are you playing wonderwoman??


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 31, 2014)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > IByte said:
> ...



Hey now.. not just any man..  *Bat*man.

And not just any Batman either... Adam West - the Batman.

But you know I wonder if that really qualifies as a man coming to the rescue.. I mean I think we all figured out a long time ago what that whole youthful ward deal was all about.   Lol


----------



## tecboy (Jul 31, 2014)

If you are not a media photographer, then a cosplayer has a right to refuse to be photographed.  If you keep stalking and photographing this particular cosplayer, then you will know what will happen.  Better leave this cosplayer alone.  I had come across a several cosplayers who refused to be photographed, and I respected them.  I moved on and shoot other cosplayers.


----------



## limr (Jul 31, 2014)

tecboy said:


> If you are not a media photographer, then a cosplayer has a right to refuse to be photographed.  If you keep stalking and photographing this particular cosplayer, then you will know what will happen.  Better leave this cosplayer alone.  I had come across a several cosplayers who refused to be photographed, and I respected them.  I moved on and shoot other cosplayers.



Putting all the other behavior aside and just looking at the photography issue, if the photographer is just being an aggressive jerk in general to people of either gender, then I'd say it's just your garden-variety harassment. I agree that this kind of behavior shouldn't be lumped in together with _sexual_ harassment. If a photographer is doing this _only_ to women and trying to get shots under clothing, then that should be considered sexual harassment. I suppose it could be difficult, however, to enforce the rules and figure out when it's the former case or the latter.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 31, 2014)

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > If you are not a media photographer, then a cosplayer has a right to refuse to be photographed.  If you keep stalking and photographing this particular cosplayer, then you will know what will happen.  Better leave this cosplayer alone.  I had come across a several cosplayers who refused to be photographed, and I respected them.  I moved on and shoot other cosplayers.
> ...



I understand that, but better to avoid any further problem.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 31, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Yea...but, but, but,.....I'm not assuming anything about you.  The fact is sexual harassment did happen at comic con.  These women have the right to speak up.  Cosplay convention should be a safe place to have fun for both photographers and cosplayers.


   True, but that doesn't make photographs sexual harassment. Which was the whole premise of this thread. The only thing that makes it seem that way is when people strap hang all the other behavior to it. If I take your photo, grope you and then say sexual comments, only the groping and comments are sexual harassment. The photo is purely harmless and authorized.


And thanks for not assuming. Lol


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 31, 2014)

tecboy said:


> If you are not a media photographer, then a cosplayer has a right to refuse to be photographed.  If you keep stalking and photographing this particular cosplayer, then you will know what will happen.  Better leave this cosplayer alone.  I had come across a several cosplayers who refused to be photographed, and I respected them.  I moved on and shoot other cosplayers.




The media vs enthusiast argument is mute. But I agree with you on one portion, if they don't want their photo taken.... Move on. The photo is going to suck anyway.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 31, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> If I take your photo, grope you and then say sexual comments, only the groping and comments are sexual harassment.



Are you really talking to me?  I'm a man, did you know that?


----------



## limr (Jul 31, 2014)

tecboy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > If I take your photo, grope you and then say sexual comments, only the groping and comments are sexual harassment.
> ...



Why does that matter? Regardless of your gender, groping and lewd comments would still be sexual harassment, while just taking your picture because of your costume would not be.

Sure, it's more of a problem for women, but it's not like men can't be harassed either.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 31, 2014)

limr said:


> ... it's not like men can't be harassed either.


 I understood everything in this thread except for this line... 

Is that really possible (I meant about the quote, just to be clear)  !?


----------



## tecboy (Jul 31, 2014)

limr said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



"lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment."  I don't know how true is this.


----------



## limr (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not talking specifically about the complaints made at this year's Comic Con, but of course men can be harassed. Sexual harassment is about exerting or trying to gain power over someone. This is not something solely experienced by women, just as rape does not only happen to women. It's overwhelmingly women who face these problems, but men can absolutely be victims as well.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 31, 2014)

tecboy said:


> "lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment."  I don't know how true is this.




Lol. Instead of trying to deflect the conversation by picking singular words or phrases out of it, you should read what was wrote for its content, then you could actually make a point.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 31, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > "lump sum of complaints of sexual harassment."  I don't know how true is this.
> ...



I'm not deflecting conversation.  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 31, 2014)

The bottom line is go to the cosplay convention and experience yourself.  Not all cosplayers are bad and making wrong accusation.  If you find cosplay convention is a bit boring, you don't have to come back again.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 31, 2014)

tecboy said:


> The bottom line is go to the cosplay convention and experience yourself.  Not all cosplayers are bad and making wrong accusation.  If you find cosplay convention is a bit boring, you don't have to come back again.



I have, and I enjoyed it very much. Again, none of that is the point. I'm not talking about my ability (or anyone else), or lack there of in dealing with people respectfully. So focusing on that is ignoring the purpose of the thread.


----------



## weepete (Jul 31, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yea...but, but, but,.....I'm not assuming anything about you.  The fact is sexual harassment did happen at comic con.  These women have the right to speak up.  Cosplay convention should be a safe place to have fun for both photographers and cosplayers.
> ...



The complaints of sexual harassment seem to be linked with people trying to take shots of tits and arse, not general portraits or what most of us would consider as a photo.


----------



## IByte (Jul 31, 2014)

limr said:


> Why does that matter? Regardless of your gender, groping and lewd comments would still be sexual harassment, while just taking your picture because of your costume would not be.
> 
> Sure, it's more of a problem for women, but it's not like men can't be harassed either.



I know I'm harassed a lot.  But joking aside it's what those ettique skills come into play.

Reach out say hi an ask.   I'm hoping to go to one before I become fully domesticated Oo


----------



## mishele (Aug 1, 2014)

Come on!!! Doesn't this look fun!!! I want to play!


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 1, 2014)

My sister in-law attends the SDCC every year just to check out the cosplay action. I keep saying I'm going to go but something always pops up, this year I supposed to return to Colorado but ended up sick the whole week. Maybe next year.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> My sister in-law attends the SDCC every year just to check out the cosplay action. I keep saying I'm going to go but something always pops up, this year I supposed to return to Colorado but ended up sick the whole week. Maybe next year.



Well if Limr is going next year, I'll be there - no matter where it is or what it costs.  I would never miss the opportunity of watching a bunch of guys dressed up in Jedi outfits getting beaten to death by an enraged professor/paralegal, are you kidding me?

Lol


----------



## tecboy (Aug 1, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> So focusing on that is ignoring the purpose of the thread.


  Then, is there an internet article that did really happen about being photographed the whole costume and accuse photographers as sexual harassment?  I'm not ignoring the purpose of this thread.  Just because people are wearing colorful costumes doesn't mean that photographers have express permission to photograph them.  They have rights.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 1, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh... this was interesting to read....
> 
> with the exception of some harsh words he used here (nervous today?) I'm completely with runnah here



Interesting and funny as heck.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > So focusing on that is ignoring the purpose of the thread.
> ...



what rights would those be?  the expectation of privacy in a huge room full of people who want attention at an event with _no_ restrictions on camera use?

they don't need permission; the photographers have rights.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 1, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

I like Formula One, fishing, Photography, Mountain Biking, kayaking, heavy metal, snowboarding and a few other things.[/QUOTE]

Really? What a freakin weirdo. :lmao: Can't believe you left out bewbs. Must be a SoCali thing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 1, 2014)

Okay, this was all fun until the harrasment and groping crap ruined it.
I read something about no gang bangers etc.  Nope, just a bunch of perverts with cameras copping feels when they can.  Where is security?  Did this only happen at the San Diego thingy?

Side note - I saw Robbins friend at about 3.18 in the video Pix posted.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



The cosplayers are doing for the photographers, of course they want attention, that is the reason they are there.  The photographers have the privilege to photograph them, not to abuse it.  Both photographers and cosplayers come to the convention to have fun and to avoid any problem.  When I go to cosplay convention, I don't want any trouble that spoil my fun time.  I rather go have fun and not having trouble.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Side note - I saw Robbins friend at about 3.18 in the video Pix posted.



I have a friend?  Huh.. who knew?  Again.. guys, a memo on stuff like this would just be very helpful.. rotfl


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



So really what we need here is a fight to the death in a pit of some sort.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> The cosplayers are doing for the photographers, of course they want attention, that is the reason they are there.  The photographers have the privilege to photograph them, not to abuse it.  Both photographers and cosplayers come to the convention to have fun and to avoid any problem.  When I go to cosplay convention, I don't want any trouble that spoil my fun time.  I rather go have fun and not having trouble.



okay?  so what's the problem? A girl just got raped a Keith Urban concert of all places--is it okay because the guy wasn't a photographer?

Put a bunch of horny guys with zero social skills into a room of extroverted woman flauting themselves dressed as their fantasies and people are bound to cross the line; it should not be limited to "photographers" nor comic con.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > My sister in-law attends the SDCC every year just to check out the cosplay action. I keep saying I'm going to go but something always pops up, this year I supposed to return to Colorado but ended up sick the whole week. Maybe next year.
> ...



Haha, that would be one fun gtg for sure.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I better shut up before a heated argument occurs.  I'm good at that.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 1, 2014)

Seems like there's a need for ComicCon to get a handle on this for future events with what apparently happened at this one (and it's always a shame when incidents occur that are the fault of probably a small number of people).

Apparently the event and the venue both allow cameras, so there would seem to be an expectation that participants may be photographed. Of course the courteous thing to do if someone asked not to have their picture taken would be to not take their photo and just move on. But attendees at this just like at a ball game etc. would need to know that they might be photographed so maybe that info. needs to be publicized or displayed more prominently.  

 With what was alleged to have occurred at this event certainly there's a need to look at their policies and security measures to insure that attendees are not grabbed or groped or assaulted or attacked in any way, whether or not it involves someone trying to use a camera in an inappropriate way - it doesn't matter if attendees are wearing costumes, it would be the same type thing if a woman was assaulted at the beach or at a gym or anywhere that women would be wearing swimsuits or bikinis etc. Seems like they'll need to make sure guidelines are readily available to participants and look at security measures to insure safety.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Well don't have time for a heated argument unfortunately.  I've got to dig a pit, scare up some barbed wire, get a couple of bowls full of broken glass and some kind of resin, then I'll need to get some ace bandages together, send out invitations.. that and just tons of other details that need to be attended to to put this thing together, frankly, I'm swamped.  

Lol


----------



## tecboy (Aug 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Oh, you were joking, dud!  Ha, ha ,ha, my apology.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



I'm down for a fight. Here's the rules. Dress up as your favorite character. Organic weapons are authorized. We'll go to a nice open lot&#8230;..


Wait, never mind. That sounds too much like LARP. forget it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Joking?  Heck no I wasn't joking.  Look, I've already got the pit dug, I've got the catering all arranged and I've gotten RSVP's from Bruiser, Tank, Crazy Mike and One eyed Pete plus a dozen or so others.  Not to mention all the time I've spent making cozies for prison shanks to give away as door prizes.  Heck no, this thing is on brother!

Lol


----------



## tecboy (Aug 2, 2014)

One last thing I want to add.  Cosplayers and photographers get along very well.  The cosplayers always hang around the convention or waiting outside for photographers to shoot them.  Many photographers give them business cards, so they can send them prints and have another photo shoots at different time and location.  They are networking each other just to get photo shoots and prints.


----------



## IByte (Aug 2, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I'm down for a fight. Here's the rules. Dress up as your favorite character. Organic weapons are authorized. We'll go to a nice open lot&hellip;..
> 
> Wait, never mind. That sounds too much like LARP. forget it.



Heeey Cosplayers are LARPERS!!


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 2, 2014)

IByte said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm down for a fight. Here's the rules. Dress up as your favorite character. Organic weapons are authorized. We'll go to a nice open lot&hellip;..
> ...



lol


----------

